# Custom My Ride - Anyone watch it?



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have for many years watched and followed West Coast Customs first of all with Pimp My Ride and more recently, Custom My Ride, gotta be honest its one of my favourite shows, just wondered if anyone elses watches it??


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I enjoy watching all of them to be honest, Wrecks To Richs etc.

I even enjoy watching Ed China getting his hands dirty as he is usually working
on a Cossie or a Lancia Delta


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah seen them all. It amuses me that if you watch any of the others, american hotrod, overhaulin etc they all share work force. I have seen burt and dwaine from boyds show on cmr. They do some cracking work, but did you see that new lambo they did? **** me i would have burnt the workshop down if it was mine!:lol:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I enjoy custom my ride :thumb:


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

watch cmr but think i prefer overhaulin.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Not keen on some of the cars they turn out but just watched the end of their take on the modern day shelby mustang and it's probably one of the nicest cars I've seen them turn out, but I haven't seen all the shows and have caught sight of some other nice stuff they've done.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Chip Foose and Boyd Coddington had some kind of big falling out I suppose when Chip went behind Boyd at some point in the past I recall from reading in his memoir's.
I also remember Boyd's upset when Charlie the painter left to go work with Chip. Duyane Mayer ran the shop but after Boyd died, he obviously had to move on so it appears and ended up a WCC

I love these programmes think they are different planet type funny as can you imagine the rust and rot that would appear after a decent winter in the UK with all our salt and no sign of rust protection in the build-up's


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Derek Mc said:


> Chip Foose and Boyd Coddington had some kind of big falling out I suppose when Chip went behind Boyd at some point in the past I recall from reading in his memoir's.
> I also remember Boyd's upset when Charlie the painter left to go work with Chip. Duyane Mayer ran the shop but after Boyd died, he obviously had to move on so it appears and ended up a WCC
> 
> I love these programmes think they are different planet type funny as can you imagine the rust and rot that would appear after a decent winter in the UK with all our salt and no sign of rust protection in the build-up's


Chip used to work for Boyd and left under a cloud when he went on to do his own thing. Foose is credited for giving things the 'Boyd' look and designed some of his signature cars. There was massive amounts of bad blood between them and some of it was that when Boyd went bankrupt for the first time it was around the time that Chip set up Foose Design.

Bernt always had his own shop. Hot Rods By Bernt but done loads of freelance work for loads of other hot rod builders.

Duane still worked at Coddingtons when Boyd died. his second wife Jo took to looking after the day to day running of the business but was quickly overwhelmed and took a step back from the day to day running. Dwaine ( THE **** ) went to Jo a few days after Boyd had died demanding that he be given a massive raise, since he was now effectively Boyd and was running the place. Jo sacked him on the spot! He started up Duane Mayer's American Hot Rods. Whit a plonker the guy is!

Charlie is running his own business in his home town 'Charlie Hutton's Color Studio'..

The old Boyd Building is all but closed down now...Although out of the ashes Dan Sobieski has started up his own company called Poor Boys Hot Rod's and is apparently doing really well.

Thomas Llodby (The Swede) now has his own company called SoCal shipping. Specialising in shipping cars from the US to Sweden. Sounds a bit Niche. LOL


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Always wondered what happened to Charlie after he made a few apperances on overhaulin'
Seemed such a talent and came across as a really nice fella, always looked like he wanted to put so much more time into the cars than Boyd allowed which always baffled me as to why he'd work on a show where he got even less time with the car.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Custom My Ride FTW :thumb:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Discount Tech said:


> Chip used to work for Boyd and left under a cloud when he went on to do his own thing. Foose is credited for giving things the 'Boyd' look and designed some of his signature cars. There was massive amounts of bad blood between them and some of it was that when Boyd went bankrupt for the first time it was around the time that Chip set up Foose Design.
> 
> Bernt always had his own shop. Hot Rods By Bernt but done loads of freelance work for loads of other hot rod builders.
> 
> ...


Confused? You will be, when SOAP continues.........

I always thought that Duane was a bit of a c0ck, but when he appeared then disappeared from CMR, it just galvanised my opinion of him.
I cant remember the guy from American Hotrod, but he had an accident which prevented him from smiling. I saw him on Overhaulin' today.

I do like watching any motoring prog, whether it be Fifth Gear, Campervan Crisis, the Beetle prog (not sure of its name), The many faces of Mike Brewer and Edd China. Just nice to watch a programme that is about something you love, ie. motors!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I can appreciate the work that goes behind the cars they create but they are just a bunch of chav creations in my opinion. That black and white Lamborghini Murcielago was awful!

Oh and the guy that cant smile on American Hotrod is Mike Curtis and now works designing wheels for Foose. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

You lot are lucky, i get to watch kids tv


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

myles said:


> Confused? You will be, when SOAP continues.........
> 
> I always thought that Duane was a bit of a c0ck, but when he appeared then disappeared from CMR, it just galvanised my opinion of him.
> *I cant remember the guy from American Hotrod, but he had an accident which prevented him from smiling*. I saw him on Overhaulin' today.
> ...


Your thinkin about Mike ... Mike Curtis: Machine Shop Supervisor, fired for designing motor cycle wheels for competitor Chip Foose in his free time. Curtis later appeared on Overhaulin'.

I remember a story a while back that Charlie was bangin' Boyds wife ... but who knows. But what I do know is Charlie left because he wanted to work on Foose's Ridler winning car (he wanted to stay at Boyd's but wanted to paint the car, Boyd decided it was either him or me)


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

stevie_m said:


> Your thinkin about Mike ... Mike Curtis: Machine Shop Supervisor, fired for designing motor cycle wheels for competitor Chip Foose in his free time. Curtis later appeared on Overhaulin'.
> 
> I remember a story a while back that *Charlie was bangin' Boyds wife* ... but who knows. But what I do know is Charlie left because he wanted to work on Foose's Ridler winning car (he wanted to stay at Boyd's but wanted to paint the car, Boyd decided it was either him or me)


Not his first wife, thats for sure.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

myles said:


> Not his first wife, thats for sure.


damn straight, had to have been Jo

mind you the ex sorted out the wages ...lol


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

stevie_m said:


> damn straight, had to have been Jo
> 
> mind you the ex sorted out the wages ...lol












There you go, he definitely traded up!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks all, just wondered whether any of you watched it, it seems that some do, and yes, some of the cars arent really UK taste, however, the skills that go into them are excellent, mush of it appears to be by trial and error with their eyes etc etc, many of teh designs just wouldnt work in the UK, and the cars and customers they get to work with all make some seriously crazy cars!!

Many of the customers are stars with 'fleets' of cars so I suppose to have one or two that are just wacky makes no difference I suppose?


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Was browsing one of the VW sellers in the US and found this..

http://www.oldbug.com/foosebus.htm

It's a lot of money, but a bargain compared to what it would have been to get Foose to do the work.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Discount Tech said:


> Was browsing one of the VW sellers in the US and found this..
> 
> http://www.oldbug.com/foosebus.htm
> 
> It's a lot of money, but a bargain compared to what it would have been to get Foose to do the work.


That is absolutely stunning :argie:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeh i watch this, I like it, some of the ideas they come up with are good, wasnt keen on the episodes with dwayne in. not a fan of the guy. Also like overhaulin and think charlie the painter is a very talented guy


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been watching this all week as iv been off work sick! (rubbish)..... But yeh they have some crazy designs watched them make the vans van with skate ramp in it that was crazy stuff


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeh ive seen that one and it was mental,


----------

